# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  دعوة لحضور المهرجان الضخم [ مهرجان حياة fm الفني الخامس ]

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم*



 *شركة السلام للاعلام المرئي والمسموع*
 *اذاعـــة حيــاة اف ام*




 *وبرعاية  الكترونية من*

*شـبكــــة* *بـسـمــلــــــه* *الإنشــاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET* 


 *تدعوكم لحضور مهرجانها
الصيفي الكبير الخامس

* *{* *صيفك نشـ* *5* *ـيد** }*

  


 
*
بحضور كل من الفنانين :**

* *ماهـــــر زيـــــــــن*
*مسعــود كورتــــس
**عبد الفتاح عوينـات
**عبد القــادر قــوزع
**والشاعر عبد الرحمن يوسف*


*وبمشاركة :
**فرقة الرّوابـي*
*

* *[ يقدم المهرجان المنشد ]
**خيري حاتم*


 

*الزمان** :

**يوم الخميس الموافق* *2011/7/14* *مـ** الساعة* *8:30** مساء**

**المكان**:

**ملعب وستاد جامعة العلوم التطبيقية - عمّان*
*
* 

 

* التذاكر:

* *الدرجة الأولى**
**[* *5* *دنانير** ]**
**
**الدرجة الثانية**
**[* *3* *دنانير** ]*
*
**
* *
* *أماكن بيع التذاكر**:*
* 
*
 


 
*للاستماع للإعلان الصوتي للمهرجان** :*

- قريـبـــــا -


*اعلان الفيديو:
*- قريـبـــــا -

  
*
لمشاهدة بوستر المهرجان* *:*
* 
**
*

 
* 

*  *الرعاة الرسميون**:*



 
 *
*
*الراعي الالكتـروني
* *
شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET
* 

 

*تصاميم المهرجان والستايل** :*


*
*www.aljonaidy.com
omaraljonaidy@yahoo.com*
*

 

*تابعو مستجدات المهرجان على الفيسبوك** :*
http://www.facebook.com/hayatfestival



 

*قريباً | مسابقة خاصة على سيارة والعديد من الجوائز*


 
*للمشاركة في المسابقة على التذاكر
[ بتعاون بين شبكة بسملة واذاعة حياة اف ام ]

*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

انا يا دوب احضر عرس صاحبتي بدك أحضر المهرجان  :Frown:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا يا دوب احضر عرس صاحبتي بدك أحضر المهرجان



*هههههههه يلا مبروك لصاحبتك*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

بتمنى حضور ممتع للجميع
بس أكيد ما راح أكون بين الحاضرين..على كل حال شكراً على الدعوة

----------


## هدوء عاصف



----------

